# What is the best Ukulele Library?



## Ultraxenon (May 30, 2017)

I need a ukelele that can play play chord patterns, are easy to use and sounds good I have listen to Amplesounds new ukulele and it sounds really good, but do you guys have other suggestions ? This wont be a instrument i would use so much, probarly just this one Project.


----------



## James Marshall (May 30, 2017)

I can't say if it's the best as I have no basis for comparison, but I picked this up at the weekend and it sounds great to me. You can play your own strumming patterns with strum 'up' and 'down' keys. Simple and effective! 
https://www.advsounds.com/ (<br />
Adventure Sounds - Strummed Ukulele)


----------



## Musicam (May 30, 2017)

Ultraxenon said:


> I need a ukelele that can play play chord patterns, are easy to use and sounds good I have listen to Amplesounds new ukulele and it sounds really good, but do you guys have other suggestions ? This wont be a instrument i would use so much, probarly just this one Project.




Hi Friend! For me this instrument is the best, with several voices. Enjoy!

http://www.cinematique-instruments.com/inst_ukulele_3.php


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 30, 2017)

James Marshall said:


> I can't say if it's the best as I have no basis for comparison, but I picked this up at the weekend and it sounds great to me. You can play your own strumming patterns with strum 'up' and 'down' keys. Simple and effective!
> https://www.advsounds.com/ (<br />
> Adventure Sounds - Strummed Ukulele)


Thanks ill check this out


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 30, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Hi Friend! For me this instrument is the best, with several voices. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.cinematique-instruments.com/inst_ukulele_3.php


Thanks, yes this one sounds really Nice.


----------



## holywilly (May 30, 2017)

I love the ukulele library from Wave Factory

https://www.wavesfactory.com/ukulele-strum/

It's simple to use and sounds good too. More importantly, the price is very good!


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 30, 2017)

holywilly said:


> I love the ukulele library from Wave Factory
> 
> https://www.wavesfactory.com/ukulele-strum/
> 
> It's simple to use and sounds good too. More importantly, the price is very good!


Great sounding instruments, no doubt. Maybe the best of i heard besides Amplesound. Thanks for all the great tips


----------



## Heizenhaus (May 30, 2017)

Take a look at 8Dio's Guitalele:

https://8dio.com/instrument/advance...e-for-kontakt-instruments-vst-au-aax-samples/

I like the Wavesfactory one as well, but the Guitalele is a bit more versatile, in so far as that it offers not only major and minor chords.


----------



## robgb (May 30, 2017)

holywilly said:


> I love the ukulele library from Wave Factory
> 
> https://www.wavesfactory.com/ukulele-strum/
> 
> It's simple to use and sounds good too. More importantly, the price is very good!



I have it. It's a great little library. I bought it for $20. Unfortunately, Wavesfactory has since tripled their prices.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 30, 2017)

holywilly said:


> I love the ukulele library from Wave Factory
> 
> https://www.wavesfactory.com/ukulele-strum/
> 
> It's simple to use and sounds good too. More importantly, the price is very good!



Ukulele Strum from Wavesfactory is a nice one, there are many options these days.


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 30, 2017)

Heizenhaus said:


> Take a look at 8Dio's Guitalele:
> 
> https://8dio.com/instrument/advance...e-for-kontakt-instruments-vst-au-aax-samples/
> 
> I like the Wavesfactory one as well, but the Guitalele is a bit more versatile, in so far as that it offers not only major and minor chords.


Yes, 8dio is great. I have a lot of instruments from them and the quality is always superb, but it just a bit to expensive for me right now.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 30, 2017)

If you have an iPad, you might want to consider picking this up. It's only $3.99
Once you put the chords in, you can hear the song in a variety of strumming styles.




You can compose the song on your iPad, export it through Audiocopy as a Wav file and drag it into your DAW.
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sessionband-ukulele-band-volume-1/id1067542923?mt=8

Note: this app also includes arrangements with a cajon, shaker, and a bass. You can remove those if you don't want them. And if you do want any of them, you can send each one out separately to mix in the DAW.


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 30, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If you have an iPad, you might want to consider picking this up. It's only $3.99
> Once you put the chords in, you can hear the song in a variety of strumming styles. The quality is excellent.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, defintley want to check this


----------



## AmbientMile (May 30, 2017)

The one I go to the most is https://www.acousticsamples.net/guitars/uku

Same engine and setup as their Sunbird which is my favorite acoustic guitar.


----------



## benuzzell (May 30, 2017)

My go-to lately has been the Audio Hawaii offerings

http://www.audiohawaii.com/products/uke.php
http://www.audiohawaii.com/products/strum.php

Love the sound, but maybe a bit expensive for just one project.


----------



## Blackster (May 30, 2017)

You might consider getting the ONLY E-Ukulele library on the market!  .... 
http://www.audio-wiesel.com/e-ukulele/


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 30, 2017)

AmbientMile said:


> The one I go to the most is https://www.acousticsamples.net/guitars/uku
> 
> Same engine and setup as their Sunbird which is my favorite acoustic guitar.


Yes, i had a listen to this one and it seems very easy to use and the sound is also pretty good. Thanks.


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 30, 2017)

Blackster said:


> You might consider getting the ONLY E-Ukulele library on the market!  ....
> http://www.audio-wiesel.com/e-ukulele/


Hehe wow E-ukulele, sounds nice.


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 30, 2017)

benuzzell said:


> My go-to lately has been the Audio Hawaii offerings
> 
> http://www.audiohawaii.com/products/uke.php
> http://www.audiohawaii.com/products/strum.php
> ...


Wow this one sounds really good! My favorit so far. The price is ok.


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for all help, it was much more too chose from than i expected. My favorites are Hawaii, Amplesound, Waves and Acoustic Sound. I own AGT from Amplesound and it sounds fantastic, but could be a bit complicated to use. I also own the Fender S. from 8dio and the sound quality is outstanding, but it could be a bit hard to use because of the triggering of the phrases (or just me that don't understands guitars  again thanks for all the response, really appreciate it.


----------



## pderbidge (May 30, 2017)

I used to be interested in the Waves Factory one but their prices across the board have doubled from just a year ago and at their current prices I feel like the competition, like Ample Sound an Acoustic Samples have a lot more to offer for a similar price on sale and a only costing a little bit more when not on sale. I think for a low cost budget my choices would be the one from Adventure Sounds (hope to see more arcs because the sound is great) and one that hasn't been mentioned yet from Dreamaudio tools - Indie Ukulele - http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/ukulele-sample-library/


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 30, 2017)

pderbidge said:


> I used to be interested in the Waves Factory one but their prices across the board have doubled from just a year ago and at their current prices I feel like the competition, like Ample Sound an Acoustic Samples have a lot more to offer for a similar price on sale and a only costing a little bit more when not on sale. I think for a low cost budget my choices would be the one from Adventure Sounds (hope to see more arcs because the sound is great) and one that hasn't been mentioned yet from Dreamaudio tools - Indie Ukulele - http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/ukulele-sample-library/


I actually ended up with Amplesound. It has both strummer, solo and you could also build patterns. I got it for 80 dollars, just started to use it so don't know much about it other than it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Fleer (May 30, 2017)

Wavesfactory's Ukulele Strum now has Ukulele Finger included, which accounts for the price hike. Still best in class IMO.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 31, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Wavesfactory's Ukulele Strum now has Ukulele Finger included, which accounts for the price hike. Still best in class IMO.


For two weeks Wavesfactory's Ukulele Strum is part of the bundle: Details in the affiliate area of VI: *Wavesfactory Bundle - 6 Instruments for $99*


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jun 1, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> For two weeks Wavesfactory's Ukulele Strum is part of the bundle: Details in the affiliate area of VI: *Wavesfactory Bundle - 6 Instruments for $99*


Yes, it sound good and a very nice price.


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Feb 13, 2018)

I've read through this and another post on Ukulele VI's, listened to them all and to me acoustic samples UKU sounds the most realistic and usable for library, commercial and realism which is what I'm looking for. It has a great close-mic sound.

Are there many users out there with multiple libraries that would care to share their first choice please?

Ease of use, realistic strumming and best one overall is what I'm looking for which to me would be cinematique-sounds ( for choice of 3 different ukuleles), ample-sound ( for depth ) or the above mentioned acousticsamples (seems to have the best tone ).

What do you guys think?

Thanks in advance for any help with this,
Dervish.


----------



## PerryD (Feb 13, 2018)

I currently use Pettinhouse and Ample Sound. Ample Sound is deep but almost "too clean" and can sound like a high tuned nylon string guitar. Turning down the on-board "body" control goes a long way in making it sound more like a typical Uke. I read somewhere that OrangeTree plans to create a Uke at some point. Love Greg's stuff!


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Feb 13, 2018)

PerryD said:


> I currently use Pettinhouse and Ample Sound. Ample Sound is deep but almost "too clean" and can sound like a high tuned nylon string guitar. Turning down the on-board "body" control goes a long way in making it sound more like a typical Uke. I read somewhere that OrangeTree plans to create a Uke at some point. Love Greg's stuff!



Yes! That's it! I wasn't sure why I didn't like ample sound uke but you hit the nail on the head. 
Couldn't agree more in terms of orange tree samples- I have half of their stuff but I need the uke this week for a project. 

Petri house - there's another to the list and it's looks like a really good one..ill I'll check it out when I'm at my computer. 

Jeseecristi- who'da thought picking a ukulele would be so difficult!
Cheers for the new reference though


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 13, 2018)

@DervishCapkiner 
I've got Wavesfactory, Pettinhouse and Adventure sounds ukulele's.

My favorite is Wavesfactory. 
I've listened to demos from Ample sound and Acousticsamples and they are both based on a concert ukulele I believe. 
I'm really just interested in the Soprano and it has that nice buzzing sound - and even a concert ukulele sounds a lot more like a guitar played on high strings than a Soprano does. Which is why I decided to skip those two. 
They are without a doubt the most advanced ones though, so if you like the Concert' sound then I'd get one of those. 

I think the only deeply sampled Soprano on the market is 8dio but I don't like how they do strumming.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 13, 2018)

Pick up a $100 Ukelele and practice book, watch youtube video lessons. Your recordings will love you for it. I'm really amazed sometimes of some of the things composers use virtual instruments for.


----------



## merlinhimself (Feb 13, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Pick up a $100 Ukelele and practice book, watch youtube video lessons. Your recordings will love you for it. I'm really amazed sometimes of some of the things composers use virtual instruments for.


 I totally agree. To me I think its the amount of processing that goes on libraries. A majority of the time I prefer my crap playing of acoustic instruments over programmed versions. Also maybe that it feels more real?


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Feb 13, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> @DervishCapkiner
> I've got Wavesfactory, Pettinhouse and Adventure sounds ukulele's.
> 
> My favorite is Wavesfactory.
> ...




R.Soul - you're a total dude for helping me out with this! I didn't even realise they were different - d'oh!

I purchased the acousticsamples UKU about and hour ago though unbeknown to this info, though I may still get the wavesfactory in the next sale. Despite the fact the UKU has the extended range, just as you said, it doesn't seem to have that toyish buzzy sound of the wavefactory which I suppose it's right depending on the job.

Thanks for pointing that out though,
Dervish


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Feb 13, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Pick up a $100 Ukelele and practice book, watch youtube video lessons. Your recordings will love you for it. I'm really amazed sometimes of some of the things composers use virtual instruments for.



Synthpunk,

couldn't agree more man but I'm in a flat in the middle of Glasgow ( Scotland ) with single glazed windows on a busy street...recording here is, well.. a pain in the arse to be honest. 

I have however just bought my first proper home, in the burbs, with a garage which is ear-marked for a soundproofed recording studio....then out comes the uke, guitar, clarinet, drums , digeridoo and whatever else I can make an awful sound with!

Cheers for the advice though, it's not falling on deaf ears..


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 14, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Pick up a $100 Ukelele and practice book, watch youtube video lessons. Your recordings will love you for it. I'm really amazed sometimes of some of the things composers use virtual instruments for.


I got a Yamaha guitalele for $100 which is a ukelele-sized 6 string tuned like a guitar but a 4th up. So it takes no time to learn, aside from practicing the strumming. Advice: get a felt guitar pick.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Feb 14, 2018)

It is nice to play the real instrument , but i bought Amplesound Ukulele and i am so happy with it . It sounds incredible and are pretty easy to use . I can highly recomend it.


----------



## ControlCentral (Mar 9, 2018)

Stop the presses!One more for the pile.
just Googled this up, seems to have "that" sound...
http://www.antonovsamples.com/uku/


----------



## Old Timer (May 29, 2018)

I hope it isn't too late to post in this thread and humbly add my Tenor Uke to the possibles people may want to consider. It's a sweet sounding Kontakt instrument with its own character. You actually get four instruments for the price of one - main ukulele, percussion, bass and a uke pad. Can't be bad. Available at http://www.sampleism.com/Old-Timer/product/tenor-uke/ (www.sampleism.com/Old-Timer/product/tenor-uke/)


----------



## Joshua Campbell (May 29, 2018)

benuzzell said:


> My go-to lately has been the Audio Hawaii offerings
> 
> http://www.audiohawaii.com/products/uke.php
> http://www.audiohawaii.com/products/strum.php
> ...



I live in Hawaii... I'm surrounded by this sound... This library sounds like what I hear around the island... Totally authentic...


----------



## Old Timer (May 29, 2018)

Hi Joshua - you lucky thing to live in Hawaii. I hope you are not too close to the volcano. I agree that the ukulele library you mention does sound pretty good.


----------



## Joshua Campbell (May 29, 2018)

Old Timer said:


> Hi Joshua - you lucky thing to live in Hawaii. I hope you are not too close to the volcano. I agree that the ukulele library you mention does sound pretty good.



Thanks! I live on Oahu, so I'm pretty safe.


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 29, 2018)

I have actually used the ukulele from Amplesound pretty much since i bought it almost a year ago and i think it sounds amazing. I'm really happy with it and i highly recommend it


----------



## ghandizilla (May 29, 2018)

I have a friend, I send him the parts, he records them for me, and even if we live in the same city we do most of this work remotely (send chord progressions, receive file by mail one hour later). So it may be a workaround if like me you don't own any uku library.


----------



## NickThacker (Jan 15, 2019)

Old Timer said:


> I hope it isn't too late to post in this thread and humbly add my Tenor Uke to the possibles people may want to consider.



Another Oahu resident here. Made an account just to tell you: this library is phenomenal! Thanks for creating it!


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 15, 2019)

NickThacker said:


> Another Oahu resident here. Made an account just to tell you: this library is phenomenal! Thanks for creating it!



Hey Nick - that's really kind. Thanks. So glad you like the library. If you have the time it would be great if you could review it over at Sampleism. Best wishes, OT.


----------



## hypnotize (Jan 15, 2019)

My best strum libriry is Wavesfactory Ukulele Strum 2.0. Solo ukulele I prefer Pettinhouse - Ukulele guitar. Dont like 8Dio Ukulele, for me it doesn't sound natural.

By the way, if in Wavesfactory Ukulele Strum 2.0 cut a low frequencies (50-100 Hz) because there is no characteristic sound ukulele, raise a little high (from 10 kHz) to give a little bit of brightness and to emphasize characteristic strumming, and tidy up a bit middle (removing unnecessary resonances) - it sounds very natural.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 16, 2019)

I love the uke from Swing! Easy to use and sounds fantastic.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 16, 2019)

Coincidently the 8dio Uke is on flash sale today for $38. Has anbody tried it?

I have their acoustic guitar and found it very limited. If it's similar I'll skip it.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 16, 2019)

@gregjazz -- 

Is there an ETA for the upcoming Orange Tree ukulele library?


----------



## TheSteven (Jan 17, 2019)

*8dio **Instant Ukulele Guitar on sale $38*
https://8dio.com/instrument/instant-ukulele/





*Overview for Ukulele Bundle VST*

Flash Sale: $38! (*goes $148 01/18 10AM PST*)
Kontakt VST / AU / AAX
6.700 Samples. 4.3GB HDD (compressed from 8.7GB)
Multi-Sampled Ukulele Solo
Multi-Sampled Ukulele Guitar Strummer
15 Ukulele Solo Presets
13 Strummer Chords in 12 keys and 12 Rhythms
Advanced Chaos FX 3.2 System
Product only available as Direct Download
Full Retail Version of Kontakt 5.5 (or later) Required


----------



## Dominik (Jan 17, 2019)

8Dio Ukulele is nice but limited. The strummer consists of some patterns which sound very good. The problem is that there is some very "human" rhythm in most of the patterns which can collide with the rhythm of your song. Another donwside is that the recording is in full stereo width which makes it difficult to mix because there are happening things in both channels which are nearly uncorrelated. Narrowing the stereo field sounds a little weird, however.

Thumbs down for the Wavesfactory library. I have it and I think it´s completely useless.

What I find very interesting is the Ukulele from Project Sam Swing but actually I would prefer some library which has an architecture like MusicLab. I haven´t found such yet, however.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 17, 2019)

Dominik said:


> 8Dio Ukulele is nice but limited. The strummer consists of some patterns which sound very good. The problem is that there is some very "human" rhythm in most of the patterns which can collide with the rhythm of your song. Another donwside is that the recording is in full stereo width which makes it difficult to mix because there are happening things in both channels which are nearly uncorrelated. Narrowing the stereo field sounds a little weird, however.
> 
> Thumbs down for the Wavesfactory library. I have it and I think it´s completely useless.
> 
> What I find very interesting is the Ukulele from Project Sam Swing but actually I would prefer some library which has an architecture like MusicLab. I haven´t found such yet, however.



Hi - what is the MusicLab architecture you refer to?


----------



## Dominik (Jan 17, 2019)

Old Timer said:


> Hi - what is the MusicLab architecture you refer to?


You hold a chord with the right hand and strumm with the left hand.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 17, 2019)

Dominik said:


> 8Dio Ukulele is nice but limited. The strummer consists of some patterns which sound very good. The problem is that there is some very "human" rhythm in most of the patterns which can collide with the rhythm of your song. Another donwside is that the recording is in full stereo width which makes it difficult to mix because there are happening things in both channels which are nearly uncorrelated. Narrowing the stereo field sounds a little weird, however.
> 
> Thumbs down for the Wavesfactory library. I have it and I think it´s completely useless.



Yeah, stereo is all over the shop (this is the signature 8dio sound after all), but actually I find no real issues monoing it with a spatializer. There's no onboard spatializer effect sadly, which is the one built-in effect I'd actually use. I find my call on bitcrushing ukuleles surprisingly limited, I must be hanging out with the wrong crowd.

Why on earth record a Uke in stereo anyway?! 

Waves Factory is a sweeter tone, but there's just major and minor chords with no pattern engine, and I can't convincingly manually strum with it. For 8dio's flaws, it's gonna get a lot more use than Waves Factory here - a decent use of $38 imo.


----------



## Dominik (Jan 17, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Yeah, stereo is all over the shop (this is the signature 8dio sound after all), but actually I find no real issues monoing it with a spatializer. There's no onboard spatializer effect sadly, which is the one built-in effect I'd actually use. I find my call on bitcrushing ukuleles surprisingly limited, I must be hanging out with the wrong crowd.
> 
> Why on earth record a Uke in stereo anyway?!
> 
> Waves Factory is a sweeter tone, but there's just major and minor chords with no pattern engine, and I can't convincingly manually strum with it. For 8dio's flaws, it's gonna get a lot more use than Waves Factory here - a decent use of $38 imo.


Yes, why stereo? I would prefer a solid mono and additionally a stereo room mic to blend in. Spatializer works of course but I feel like there is some miscorrelation between left and right which leads to phasing. But I would take it for this price nevertheless. I did some nice songs with it.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 17, 2019)

Dominik said:


> You hold a chord with the right hand and strumm with the left hand.


Acousticsamples one can do that. Unfortunately it's not a Soprano ukulele, but a concert one. 

Guy: The Wavesfactory one can sound very realistic. My main issue with it is the fact that some of the RR have been recorded with some proximity issues, and as a result it has a severe peak around 300-400 HZ which ruins it a bit.


----------



## Dominik (Jan 17, 2019)

R. Soul said:


> Acousticsamples one can do that. Unfortunately it's not a Soprano ukulele, but a concert one.
> 
> Guy: The Wavesfactory one can sound very realistic. My main issue with it is the fact that some of the RR have been recorded with some proximity issues, and as a result it has a severe peak around 300-400 HZ which ruins it a bit.


Thanks I will check.

Wavesfactory is a question of taste. I just dislike the recording very much. 8Dio sounds way better to me.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 17, 2019)

Dominik said:


> Thanks I will check.
> 
> Wavesfactory is a question of taste. I just dislike the recording very much. 8Dio sounds way better to me.


That's interesting.
I have listened to all the Ukulele Vi's I could find including 8dio, Adventure sounds, Pettinhouse, Amble sounds, Antonov samples and Acousticsamples. And some Hawaiian one which name escapes me now, and Wavesfactory has the best tone IMO.

I mean 8dio sounds fine but if you can't do your own strumming, it's of no interest to me.


----------



## pderbidge (Jan 17, 2019)

The problem with these 8Dio guitar/Uke/madolin type libraries is that they are just too limited. The real gem in these are the phrase based portions of the library where you can get a more convincing strum, but in that you also need a laundry list of strums to choose from that can be mixed and matched in order for it to be useful. That in and of itself I'm sure is a challenge on top of the fact that there needs to be an easy way to sift through all of those strums/phrases in order to help the composer work faster. When you look at what Native instruments has done with their strummed acousticts 1&2, Electric Sunburst and Impact Soundworks Acoustic Strum 3, as well as Ujam's instruments- I own them all and they are all great and when you compare them to 8Dio you quickly see how limited these 8DIO strumming libraries are.
What I really wish is that Toontrack would get into this game. They have the best engine for this type of thing and the ability to buy additional add on packs as they come out would be awesome!


----------



## alanb (Jan 17, 2019)

Dominik said:


> Another donwside is that the recording is in full stereo width which makes it difficult to mix because there are happening things in both channels which are nearly uncorrelated. Narrowing the stereo field sounds a little weird, however.



Has anybody with this instrument — or any of the other 8Dio libraries for which complaints regarding 'stereo field anomalies' abound — tried using a stereo field adjustment plug-in like Brainworx' bx_control V2 (with built-in "Mono Maker" tool, which allows you to "set a threshold frequency below which the stereo signal of your track or mix becomes mono with no loss of power or fidelity") and which "offers solo monitoring to . . . phase-corrected S (stereo difference signal)"?

I wonder how easy it would be to solve all 8Dio library stereo field-related problems with something like that...???


----------



## hypnotize (Jan 17, 2019)

alanb said:


> Has anybody with this instrument — or any of the other 8Dio libraries for which complaints regarding 'stereo field anomalies' abound — tried using a stereo field adjustment plug-in like Brainworx' bx_control V2 (with built-in "Mono Maker" tool, which allows you to "set a threshold frequency below which the stereo signal of your track or mix becomes mono with no loss of power or fidelity") and which "offers solo monitoring to . . . phase-corrected S (stereo difference signal)"?
> 
> I wonder how easy it would be to solve all 8Dio library stereo field-related problems with something like that...???



I do not think that there is a universal solution to this problem. Most often, it all depends on the library itself and how the samples were recorded. I tried initially to bring the signal to almost mono, and then use a stereo reverb, but I didn’t really like the result. For myself, I found a solution: I load the library twice and pan up 60-70 percent left and right, and in one of the tracks I make a very small displacement, so I get quite a good stereo, as if the double track.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 18, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Why on earth record a Uke in stereo anyway?!



Hi Guy, IMO stereo ukulele (and guitar) can sound really nice, especially if it is the main instrument in a sparse track. Good to have stereo and mono options I guess.


----------



## Lukas Vokrinek (Jan 18, 2019)

Having a simple single/double switch would do wonders... No idea why they decided not to include that.


----------



## fretti (Jan 26, 2019)

Chiming in a little late, but I can too recommend @Old Timer 's Tenor Uke. Can't say if it is the "best" ukulele library there is, but it's definitely one of the most inspiring libraries I own...

Therefore just a quick demo, no professional here, but wanted to share anyway


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 26, 2019)

fretti said:


> Chiming in a little late, but I can too recommend @Old Timer 's Tenor Uke. Can't say if it is the "best" ukulele library there is, but it's definitely one of the most inspiring libraries I own...



That's so nice! Thanks. Could you PM me with your email (I'd like to send you a freebie).


----------



## AmbientMile (Feb 2, 2019)

This just in......Indiginus Ukulele


----------



## imagegod (Feb 2, 2019)

Seriously, Indiginus is a true unsung hero in the music world. Such great sounds at unbelievable prices...I use their Renax guitar (http://www.indiginus.com/Renaxxance.html) in all my classical compositions...it's that good (IMHO). 
And that ukulele is a wow!
Keep up the great work guys!


----------

